# Baby Harvest Mice



## RobM (Apr 3, 2010)

Not my first litter, but the earliest, smallest and cutest so far. I posted this on another website, but thought you might like to see the pics too.

Eating with Mummy:








With Mummy again:








Looking out:








A little wobbly:








In my hand:








Paw on my little finger:









If anyone is interested in buying a few of these in London or the SE then give me a PM


----------



## Onyx (May 2, 2010)

Oh my gawd, they are absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

they are sooooooo cute!!!!


----------



## ccoryjohnn (Jul 2, 2010)

wow they are precious! and so so tiny.


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

How long does it take for them to grow into adults?


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Are these legal in the US? Does anyone breed them?
They're completely adorable.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

No you can't get them in the US. I also breed these and live on the outskirts of Leicester if anyone is ever looking for some.


----------



## mousemad (Jun 7, 2010)

I have always wanted harvest mice they are just the cutest thing ever  
Are they hard to look after?


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

If you select the right set up and get the diet right I have found them very easy to look after.


----------



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

Omg (': They're so cute I could eat them!


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

megzilla92 said:


> Omg (': They're so cute I could eat them!


Nah, just lit'le skin and bones - ! :lol:


----------



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

Autumn2005 said:


> Nah, just lit'le skin and bones - ! :lol:


phhft! With that face I would deal with it


----------

